# Charlie weird coughing/gagging sound



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I tend to be a worrier, but Charlie has been having these little coughing/gagging spells. I plan to call the vet, but any ideas? They were happening sporadically, but he's had several last couple of weeks.

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.nowachek/videos/10205469871420335/


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Allergies maybe? 

I've heard Maverick do this before, but it was only maybe 3 times and that was it. I believe it's like a "reverse" sneeze?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dezymond said:


> Allergies maybe?
> 
> I've heard Maverick do this before, but it was only maybe 3 times and that was it. I believe it's like a "reverse" sneeze?



That's what I was wondering. He's on clariton. He gets a little anxious when it happens.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like kennel cough. With kennel cough there a lot of phlegm and thus the cough/ gag to bring it up. Often pressure applied to the area of the larynx will produce a cough.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Sounds like kennel cough. With kennel cough there a lot of phlegm and thus the cough/ gag to bring it up. Often pressure applied to the area of the larynx will produce a cough.


That's what I thought originally, but this started about 6 months ago and happens sporadically. When the vet applied pressure, she couldn't get him to cough at that visit. This is the first time I've gotten an audio of it so I'll follow up with her tomorrow.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I listened a couple of times and really can't offer any clues. Mikey used to get those reverse sneezes but I don't remember them sounding like that, but then just like people, every dog is different. Charlie does seem to know that something isn't right the way he is walking around and seems to be looking back at you. Let us know what your vet thinks from the video you got.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Did you suspect kennel cough when you first heard it? Did the vet prescribe any medication?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

dezymond said:


> Did you suspect kennel cough when you first heard it? Did the vet prescribe any medication?



I did suspect it before when I took him in. Both Duke and Charlie had confirmed kennel cough last May so I know how it sounded for each of them. This comes and goes; doesn't linger. But this is the second time in 2 weeks that it's happened.

ETA - vet said to put him on clariton for suspected allergies. I can 't really see that the clariton is working.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Derek has done this since he was pretty small, especially after drinking water. We have had him x-rayed and a few tests done on numerous occasions but nothing ever shows up. He still does it 2 years on and we still don't know why! Not nice that it makes your Charlie anxious though, he has enough on his shoulders!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Derek has done this since he was pretty small, especially after drinking water. We have had him x-rayed and a few tests done on numerous occasions but nothing ever shows up. He still does it 2 years on and we still don't know why! Not nice that it makes your Charlie anxious though, he has enough on his shoulders!




He does and I really don't like to take him to the vet because it really makes him anxious. I do have appt tomorrow night scheduled. I'm leaning towards reverse sneeze.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Does it happen when his stomach is empty, like at night? My Aussie has reflux and her main symptom is waking up at night coughing and gagging.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Does it happen when his stomach is empty, like at night? My Aussie has reflux and her main symptom is waking up at night coughing and gagging.



Yes, it mostly happens at night. The one on video was middle of day. First time that has happened.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like reflux, Barnaby does a similar thing and 99 percent of the time it happens during the night.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My lab has a hoarse hacking couch/honking noise he makes, mainly in the middle of the night, but more and more during the day.
I first thought kennel cough, but my vet couldn't get him to make the noise.
We did x-rays on him and in his case it is chronic bronchitis (similar to COPD in people). The other top contender was laryngeal paralysis.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Vet appointment tomorrow night and will let you guys know what she thinks. It's not his normal vet as she's going out on maternity leave, but it's the vet who did Duke's surgery in March. I like her as well.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Our Murphy used to do this about once a month or so. Eventually he was diagnosed with stomach issues related to corn and chicken allergies and prescribed Pepcid. He also finally at age 13 was diagnosed with laryngeal paralysis. He continued to do the swallowing/gagging thing his whole life. It seemed to comfort him to have us gently massage his neck during an episode and possibly helped relax the spasm.

Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet thinks that Charlie has acid reflux. We'll try pepcid and see how his symptoms improve. If they don't, she wants to do an endoscopy. We both want to avoid that if we can. Big brother Duke came along for the ride (didn't have time to run him home between daycare and Charlie's appointment). He helped calm Charlie slightly.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Did the vet also recommend a small meal right before bed? In case it's useful, what finally worked with my Aussie was 20 mg of famotidine with her dinner and then 1 gram of sucralfate with a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin right before bed. The pumpkin takes a while to leave the stomach because of the high fiber content and it's low fat so that it doesn't increase acid production.

Until we figured this out, she was up all night coughing and gagging every sixth or seventh night. Since we started the sucralfate she has gone over three months with only one minor attack...when DH gave her some rich steak scraps after dinner one night.

I hope your boy starts feeling better soon...hugs to you both.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Did the vet also recommend a small meal right before bed? In case it's useful, what finally worked with my Aussie was 20 mg of famotidine with her dinner and then 1 gram of sucralfate with a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin right before bed. The pumpkin takes a while to leave the stomach because of the high fiber content and it's low fat so that it doesn't increase acid production.
> 
> Until we figured this out, she was up all night coughing and gagging every sixth or seventh night. Since we started the sucralfate she has gone over three months with only one minor attack...when DH gave her some rich steak scraps after dinner one night.
> 
> I hope your boy starts feeling better soon...hugs to you both.




I do give my boys pumpkin with Metamucil about 90 min before bedtime. We didn't discuss it, but perhaps I should move it closer to bedtime. What does sucralfate do ? We didn't discuss that.

Thanks for the support..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully some adjustments to his diet along with the Pepcid and he won't be having any problems. I never heard of acid reflux in dogs but they basically get jut about everything we get.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Does it happen when his stomach is empty, like at night? My Aussie has reflux and her main symptom is waking up at night coughing and gagging.


Is this a specific Aussie thing, because I know two people who have Aussies and both of them do it. They both run laps around Maverick, so could it be due to the fact they expend so much energy throughout the day?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, my Aussie is physically pretty laid back these days, but she's always been a worrier...

Sucralfate coats the stomach and part of the upper intestine to help protect it from acid or other corrosives, like NSAIDs. We added that when the late feeding and famotidine stopped giving her relief past a week or so.

My vet and I talked about going to the proton pump inhibitors, like omeprazole, which actually stops acid from being produced, as opposed to neutralizing it like Pepcid does, but I asked to try sucralfate first because when I was on PPIs for reflux it made me much worse and because I prefer something that works mechanically (sucralfate) rather than systemically...but that's just me.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie has had 2 relatively quiet nights. Wonder if the pepcid is helping and maybe acid reflux has been reason for his restlessness previously.


----------



## NZnikrs (Jun 3, 2015)

*Endoscopic exam*

Hi there, many of the symptoms I see listed in this thread are what my girl does, she has just had an endoscopic exam with no sign of anything until they took out the breathing tube. I will spare you the details, was rather unpleasant to hear. They did X-rays After their find on the breathing tube, only to find a horribly deformed oesophagus and aspiration pneumonia. i hope this is not what the others also have.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NZnikrs said:


> Hi there, many of the symptoms I see listed in this thread are what my girl does, she has just had an endoscopic exam with no sign of anything until they took out the breathing tube. I will spare you the details, was rather unpleasant to hear. They did X-rays After their find on the breathing tube, only to find a horribly deformed oesophagus and aspiration pneumonia. i hope this is not what the others also have.




How is your girl doing now? What did the vet recommend? Really sorry to hear what they found.


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

*Una does this too*

My girl is suffering from acid reflux from few days after her spay surgery (more than two years ago). She began doing like Charlie and Bea Lee, licking, gulping, gagging when drinking a lot.
We spent a lot of money to obtain diagnosis (first kenel cough, tonsilitis, gastritis...)
Sadly I think it becomes a chronic condition once it begins. (We did an endoscope and saw reflux esophagitis)
Una has been taking prilosec, sucralfate, Reglan, famotidine.
Now she is only on separated meals and some famotidine on and off.
I have to say that she is low hypothyroid or borderline and takes eutirox, her levels are ok and her reflux disease is more manageable.
I want to perform a barium contrast to see how her esophagus is doing but I dont want put stress her anymore, she was a girl very happy on the vet and now she is always scared there (obviously), but Im worried about megaesophagus due to a chronic esophagitis, and the pain she may suffer...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am keeping a very close eye on this for Charlie. In the mornings, he always breathes kind of raspy; almost like how a smoker sounds in the morning.

Actually at ER Vet with Charlie for eating something he shouldn't. He threw up everything and one piece is still missing. Have to go home and search my yard for it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no poor Charlie and poor you, I hope you find the missing piece and that he feels better soon.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> Oh no poor Charlie and poor you, I hope you find the missing piece and that he feels better soon.


I did find the piece! Whew!!! It was on my island and I just hadn't put it in the bag when I took everything in that I could salvage. This boy is going to be the death of me!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I did find the piece! Whew!!! It was on my island and I just hadn't put it in the bag when I took everything in that I could salvage. This boy is going to be the death of me!


I'm so glad you found it, goodness you've had your fair share recently, I hope you all have a peaceful weekend!.


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

*Maybe irritated throat*

Glad to see Charlie has not any piece inside!!
Acid reflux may irritate her throat, are you still on antacid?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chupi said:


> Glad to see Charlie has not any piece inside!!
> Acid reflux may irritate her throat, are you still on antacid?



Yes, almost a week now. Fingers crossed we continue to see improvement.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So glad that Charlie is o.k.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie's appetite has been off this past week. He tends to have periods of being picky so I'm not sure if that is what is going on. I've added some wet food to his dry here lately and then he'll eat it. Otherwise he won't. This morning, he threw up a little bit of kibble and some bile. But he had just eaten and then was running around playing like crazy. Right after that he started doing that coughing/gagging thing again and it went on for 15 minutes. He's been on pepcid now for a couple of weeks. I can call the vet again, but I feel like I run my boys in for every little thing. I don't know if this is a little thing or a big thing. I'm just not sure acid reflux is the right diagnosis for him and I really don't know if his appetite is off because of his eating the solar light last week and our trip to the ER vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is there anything new growing outside he could be eating? My reflux girl insists on sneak eating dandelions and it provokes her into having symptoms a little more often, not to mention some truly awe-inspiring flatulence. Seriously. They could weaponize that smell.

Is it suddenly hot in Chicago or are you having thunderstorms? Sometimes mine get fussier with a sudden change from cold to hot and humid...and they all hate thunder.

What dose of Pepcid is he on?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Is there anything new growing outside he could be eating? My reflux girl insists on sneak eating dandelions and it provokes her into having symptoms a little more often, not to mention some truly awe-inspiring flatulence. Seriously. They could weaponize that smell.
> 
> Is it suddenly hot in Chicago or are you having thunderstorms? Sometimes mine get fussier with a sudden change from cold to hot and humid...and they all hate thunder.
> 
> What dose of Pepcid is he on?



Your response seriously cracked me up! It is both very hot suddenly and thunderstorms. He has been eating grass every chance he gets.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He is on 20 mg every night. Just spoke with vet and she said I could also switch to prilosec.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, I never do this...but maybe ask your vet about trying sucralfate first?

When I went through my own bout with severe reflux last spring/summer I read everything I could get my hands on about various treatments. There are increasing concerns out there about blocking acid production the way the Prilosec-type meds do, from serious B12 deficiencies to heart problems. I had the surgeon tell me he had seen a lot of nausea and diarrhea as side effects, as well. I ended up going off it altogether and felt much better after a tough couple of days. It turned out the Prilosec was worse than the reflux for me.

Okay, dogs aren't people, but my own experience is why I didn't want to try it with my dog, and if she keeps her dietary idiocies to a minimum, she does really well on sucralfate and famotidine. 

Feel free to ignore me


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have an appointment on Wed for Charlie. I'll ask about sucralfate. He started doing the coughing/gagging thing again this afternoon after drinking a bunch of water...:-(


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Poor Charlie! Stomach issues can be so frustrating. My third golden, Annie, had acid reflux. The only thing that helped was putting her on prednisone for a few months and changing her to limited ingredient food.

Keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

*Reflux esophagitis?*

For me it sounds like IBD or relux esophagitis
(is very painful) due to weak sphincter (anesthesics may promote the begining), more if he has low thyroid.

Una began with reflux problems since her neuter surgery.
Pepcid work for us every 12 hours. 
When my girl had esophagitis only prilosec and Carafate did the trick.

Hope my translation from spanish is ok


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback. We go to the vet tonight which will seriously traumatize Charlie. He hates going - I have to lift him out of the car (all 70 lbs of dead weight). He has the art of going limp down. I just want to make sure I know what we're dealing with and how to best help him. He gets anxious (he's already anxious), but gets more anxious when it happens.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The vet took xrays tonight and Charlie's esophagus looked good (i.e., she couldn't see it and that's what you want is what I was told. She said it would be bad if she could see it because that means it's inflamed). She thinks this is acid reflux still aggravated by his high state of anxiety so we're going to try another medicine to help calm him down. She did say that Charlie has a large heart that is not in the normal range (just on the outside side of the large end of the range). I'm still trying to remember everything she said, because I was not expecting to hear that and I'm still processing it. She didn't act overly alarmed and just said we watch it for now. Of course I'm worried. I need to do more research and then call back with questions.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Hoping Charlie gets better soon! Give him a big smooch on the nose for me!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope Charlie's new medicine helps him. Keep us posted on his heart issue. Hopefully it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## Chupi (May 11, 2014)

An enlarged heart could cause repiratory distress, cough, it makes sense. Sure with vet supervision and lowering stress youll be on good way. Hope Charlie recovers very soon!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Charlie, I hope have a larger than normal heart doesn't cause any further illness or stress to him. You must be out of your mind with worry. Hopefully the new medicine works x


----------

